# Trains!



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

We have been chatting a bit about trains, so I thought I would start a thread for it. I am a big fan of the old steamers. So I will start this one off with the Union Pacific Big Boy. For your rail fans, this baby is HUGE. It's a 4-8-8-4. Here are the specs for starters:

Steam Pressure: 300 lbs
Maximum tractive effort: 135,375 lbs.
Total Weight: approx. 600 tons
Coal capacity: 28 tons
Firebox: 96 in by 235 in.
Maximum horsepower: 6290
Length: 139 ft., 9 7/8 in.
Water capacity: 24,000 gallons
Fuel: soft coal
Top speed: 70 mph
Driving wheel diameter: 68 in. 

Only 25 were built and they were specifically built for Union Pacific to carry freight across the Wasatch mountains. Pictures are from various sources and standard copyrights apply.

By the way, for those of you that use airliners.net and myaviation.net, there is a suspiciously familiar layout site for train pics too! The link is below:
http://www.railpictures.net/


----------



## plan_D (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, since I live in Doncaster I live in _the_ town with rail history. Doncaster built the Mallard and the Flying Scotsman. It always has been, and always will be the rail center of the north. From Doncaster you can catch a train to anywhere in Britain without change.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

uhm... I know trains... errr... do you know what is "train bombing"?


----------



## JCS (Aug 2, 2005)

Just noticed this thread!  I dont think I've ever mentioned this here before but I'm a train nut! I'm interested in just about every kind; steam, electrics, diesels anything..

The Big Boy is a favorite of mine too Evan. As a matter of fact #4012 is on display at Steamtown here in Scranton, I've got a whole bunch of pics of it, I'm going to scan some in now and post em...


----------



## JCS (Aug 2, 2005)

Heres a few of the Big Boy at Steamtown...


----------



## JCS (Aug 2, 2005)

More from Steamtown, Canadian National 2-8-2 #3254 leaving on an excursion to Moscow PA.


----------



## JCS (Aug 2, 2005)

Steamtowns two other operating steam locomotives, Baldwin locomotive Works 0-6-0 #26 (used for switching and rides around the yard) and Canadian Pacific 2-8-2 #2317.....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

Great stuff! I found out while looking for some pics that there is a rail museum near me that has a Big Boy and a Challenger! When the weather gets cooler, I am going to take my boy for a trip down there to see them.

Did you look at the railpictures site? They have some great shots there, including some of moving one of the Big Boys into a museum.


----------



## trackend (Aug 2, 2005)

I love that name Union Pacific real pioneering stuff in its early days,
One of my favourite films has the Diesel Stream-liner stopping at Black Rock for Spencer Tracy to get off what a classic film that was. I almost did the trans Canadian run but didn't have quite enough funds for the trip when I was out there, if you guys ever get the chance to see a BBC series called great train journeys I urge you to watch it (bloody brilliant).
Ive had a quick trip on the footplate of the Flying Scotsman in the 70,s when it was run though an engineering yard to the work shops for tyre re-profiling.
That is one big mother of a loco Evan JCS you don't do things little in the states do you


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, we don't do it little, and Union Pacific was king of technology with those old engines. The Big Boy filled the need to get cargo over the Wasatch mountains in Utah during the war. It labored on for a number of years after the war too. 

The challenger was more numerous and was another big engine for UP. I will see if I can dig up some pics of that one as well. 

My dad has an HO scale Big Boy. The problem with it is, even at that guage, you need a huge turning radius (40 inches).

Must have been a real treat to take that brief ride on the Flying Scotsman!


----------



## JCS (Aug 2, 2005)

> I found out while looking for some pics that there is a rail museum near me that has a Big Boy and a Challenger! When the weather gets cooler, I am going to take my boy for a trip down there to see them.



Cool! Is the Challeneger #3985? I know its based out west somewhere but I'm not exactly sure where. 

Yea, thats a great site! 8) 
_______________

Some more pics, this time some modern (and not so modern) diesels!

First we have a brand new Amtrak Genisis (well brand new 2 years ago) at Steamtown, then Steamtowns Nickel Plate Road EMD GP9, which they use when 3254 or 2317 arent in steam, next an Amtrak F40PH, and last but certainly not least a Delaware Hudson GP40.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice! I have the link about the challenger at home, let me see about it when I get home.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

oops, sorry, my bad. They don't have a challenger there, but they do have a nice collection of engines there. Here is a link to the collection in Pomona:
http://www.trainweb.org/rlhs/collection/collection1.html


----------



## JCS (Aug 2, 2005)

Heres a bunch of train links:

Heres a good site they've got some great forums here for just about anything to do with trains, and lots of knowledgeable members to answer any questions you might have. (sorta the ww2aircraft.net of trains )

http://www.railroad.net/

A great site on steam locomotives:

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/

Great site with stats, owner history, disposition etc on every Shay loco ever built:

www.Shaylocomotives.com

Anything you can think of that has to do with model railroading you can find here:

http://www.internettrains.com

Cool site with sound recordings of British steam:

http://www.steamsounds.org.uk/

You gotta love the GWR:

http://www.greatwestern.org.uk/

Lots of pictures of railroads in the northeast US

http://www.northeast.railfan.net/

Great site on London, Midland and Scottish Railways Jubilee Locos:

http://www.jubilees.co.uk/

Lots of great pictures here:

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

Cool. I know what I will be looking at tonight! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2005)

The Big Boy has always been my favorite, since I first laid eyes upon one... I remember how blown away I was by the sight of it... I also remember one time on a train ride I got a huge mouthful of coal soot..... Damn that was awful....

Im not a freak like u guys about em, but damn! some of em are just plain sexy to look at.....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

It was love at first sight for me with the UP Big Boy. There is just something about the old steamers that gets to me. It's like the same thing I get when I hear a radial roar. I just grin from ear to ear and say "Oh YEAH!"


----------



## trackend (Aug 2, 2005)

For me theres only three man made machines that seem to have a life of their own. Aircraft, Ships and Steam engines perhaps thats why there always referred to as she. 
I've never felt the same about cars, I like them but they are heartless.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

Blasphemy, cars aren't heartless! They have spirit, presence and character!

I'm glad we managed to keep the Flying Scotsman in Britain. Damn East Europeans trying to take it. I think it should be in Doncaster but it's in York Rail Museum, close enough.


----------



## JCS (Aug 3, 2005)

A friend of mine from Massachusetts saw The Flying Scotsman when it was brought over here to the states on a tour back in the 60s or 70s. Hes got pictures of them lifting it off of the ship and stuff. Hes been trying to find them for a while now, if he ever sends em to me I'll be sure to post them...


----------



## JCS (Aug 3, 2005)

evangilder said:


> My dad has an HO scale Big Boy.



Is he a collector or does he have a layout?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Currently he is collecting. He has a hobby room set up in his house plans for a layout when he retires next year. I can't wait to see what he does with the Big Boy.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys, this is a timely thread as I have just started working for Australia's largest rail company Pacific National. At the moment I'm doing my terminal Operators traineeship with the view of learning to be a driver in the next 18 months or so. Can hardly wait!
http://www.pacificnational.com.au


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

Lots of rules and regs then Wild.
My old boss emigrated to Australia for a chief executive job on I believe the New South Wales Railroad. 
So you goner be doing approach controlled signalling, moving and permissive block working or have you covered it already ?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

Congrats, Wildcat. I did some support (via telephone) for Queensland Rail about 5 years ago. Are you going to get some pics for us?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2005)

Nah I haven't covered that stuff yet Trackie, I've only been with the company for about 1 month. I'm starting off as a shunter so basically we've been learning about how to shunt, radio comms with the drivers, wagons, switchs, bogies all that kind of stuff. All the driving stuff like Codes of practices will come later.

QR you say Ev. There our main competition at the moment. Kinda ironic because I'm originally from Queensland. I'll will try and get some photos for you guys.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2005)

good, i have pics i made during my travel to moravia, but they are very big scale, so will resize post em.


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

Dont get caught between the wagons WC if you do hump shunting I know a guy who got his bicep between the buffers because he failed to use a shunters pole flattened his arm thinner than a sheet of paper.
Do you fancy freight or Passenger work WC I know many commutor drivers get a bit bored with the short journeys and the split shift patterns they have to work but the intercity guys love it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

Have any of you folks ever heard of the TEHACHAPI LOOP?


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

No FBJ is that anything like the Immelman turn


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

Isn't that an old rail route, FBJ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)

Yea - it's up by Tehachapi Ca. If anyone is into trains and are visiting Southern Ca - it's a site to see - Its a whole rout that makes a "360" inside a mountain. I used to fly over it on my way to Bakersfield. Look it up on the net - I'm sure you'll find infor on it.


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

You old git FBJ first site I look at and what do I get a bleeding rendition of "I've been working on the Railroad"   http://www.tehachapi.com/loop/
But the rest of it was very interesting.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## zerum (Aug 5, 2005)

http://www.jernbane.net/sommer2005/index.asp
Some pictures from Trains that is used in summer in Norway,not in regular traffic,just for tourism etc.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2005)

trackend said:


> Dont get caught between the wagons WC if you do hump shunting I know a guy who got his bicep between the buffers because he failed to use a shunters pole flattened his arm thinner than a sheet of paper.
> Do you fancy freight or Passenger work WC I know many commutor drivers get a bit bored with the short journeys and the split shift patterns they have to work but the intercity guys love it.


 
Yes, ther've been drilling safety precautions into us since day one. It's a pretty unforgiving industry if you get it wrong.
As for freight or passenger work, as a shunter it will all be freight, but if and when I become a driver it will be both, as Pacific National provides the locos and drivers for "The Ghan" the "Indian Pacific" and the "Overland" But saying that we are primarily a freight company.
http://www.railaustralia.com.au


----------



## JCS (Aug 6, 2005)

Some time in the next 2 weeks were going to be moving, the place were going to take is barely even a mile from the St. Lawrence Hudson (Canadian Pacific) tracks, I cant wait! Heres a few pictures of the area, the Nicholson viaduct is only about 6 miles up the road from the place. and the Nicholson Factoryville tunnel goes under a field a few hundred yards from the house!  

http://www.northeast.railfan.net/scranton1.html


----------



## trackend (Aug 6, 2005)

Pound to a penny JC you feel the trains in the tunnel when your in bed at night.
Im sure you'll get your drivers ticket WC no problem its just a case of studying traction power mechanics. and memorising rules , regs then learning your routes. The majority of guys I know pass without too much sweat.


----------



## JCS (Aug 6, 2005)

Trackend said:


> Pound to a penny JC you feel the trains in the tunnel when your in bed at night.



I wouldnt doubt it!
_______________________

Heres a page with some history and pictures of the Nicholson Viaduct:

http://www.newyorkrailroads.com/nicholson/

I cant wait to see a string of Norfolk Southern C44-9Ws pulling a 120 car train of loaded coal hoppers over it!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

Okay, here's the pics I took on Prague Main Railway Station (former Woodrow Wilson's Station). I'm not very much familiar with all the types of the trains so you have to decide what is what. The Czech Railway Co. is owned by the state and it's called ČD - České Dráhy.


----------



## trackend (Aug 9, 2005)

Good shots Pisis
That unusual to have 5 aspect colour light signals its not a common signalling configuration.
Funny you should have been talking about Bigboy the other day Eric there was a program on last night about the problems they had moving one to its new site along with the Challenger at Durham Western Heritage Museum, Omaha, NE the Diesel unit was a big enough problem but the BigBoys 300tons really made the tractor units grunt. One dolly just snapped in two like a rotton carrot.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

hmmm, i know there are also blue and yellow but actually never thought about it. will try to ask someone.


----------



## trackend (Aug 9, 2005)

Normal Its 1,2,3 or 4 and Red,Green,single yellow or double yellow.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

Yep, Lee, that is one BIG engine. I had seen other shots of them moving it, but not the one you posted. It would have been something to be there to see them moving that big old beast.


----------



## reddragon (Aug 9, 2005)

evangilder said:


> We have been chatting a bit about trains, so I thought I would start a thread for it. I am a big fan of the old steamers. So I will start this one off with the Union Pacific Big Boy. For your rail fans, this baby is HUGE. It's a 4-8-8-4.



So, you have an interest in trains? The Union Pacific Railroad is certainly a good one to have an interest in, especially with their "lust" for power. They've certainly built some powerful (and beautiful) locomotives. One UP locomotive I'm very interested in is the Gas Turbine. It was a "transitional" locomotive built during the transition from steam to diesel power. It was rated anywhere from 8,000 to 12,000 horsepower. It had an A unit which was diesel powered to move it around the yards. While they would burn most anything, the fuel of choice was bunker C fuel because it was cheap. They built one to burn coal as an experiment and I think it was the last coal-burning locomotive built in the U.S., around 1963. 

Steam engines are very interesting, each is unique and they seem to be alive. I especially like the sound of a steam whistle. They carry for miles and to me make a really lonely sound.


----------



## JCS (Aug 9, 2005)

The UP sure had some intersting locos. Another besides the Big Boy and Challenger is the DDA4, the largest, most powerful diesel locomotive ever built, with two prime movers totalling 6600HP


----------



## reddragon (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's a photo of a gas turbine. As I said earlier, the A unit is a 500 horsepower diesel locomotive and the B unit is the turbine. The fuel tender was needed because the turbine burned about 400 gallons of fuel per hour and the bunker C fuel wasn't found just anywhere on their rail system. I know the locomotive is rated at 8,500 horsepower, although some were rated higher (I think there were some experiments done to increase the power).


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

I remember the gas turbine ones. Alot of the coal burners were converted to oil burning later. I think there are a couple of Challengers that are still running after being converted to oilers.


----------



## JCS (Aug 9, 2005)

Is there more then one still operating? As far as I know #3985 is the only one that still is, I could be wrong though.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

It could be just one, I am not sure. I thought I read somewhere that there was one or 2 more, but I may be wrong on that.


----------



## JCS (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not sure either, I'll have a look around online....


----------



## JCS (Aug 9, 2005)

> It is one of 105 Challengers built for Union Pacific between 1936 and 1943 and is the only operating engine of its class in the world today



From: http://www.uprr.com/aboutup/excurs/up3985.shtml


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, looks like you are right, straight from UP. I sit corrected.  Wouldn't it be something to see that thing running?


----------



## JCS (Aug 9, 2005)

> Wouldn't it be something to see that thing running?



That'd be great! I hope I get to see it run some day. I'd imagine the ground shakes as that behemoth flys by at 70mph


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

Yep, it would be pretty cool! 8)


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2005)

The UK's national railway museum in York I think it is one of the best rail museums around . heres a link, click on the interactive tour for a 360o tour of some of the museum.
http://www.nrm.org.uk/html/home_pb/menu.asp


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2005)

That looks like a neat museum to visit.


----------



## reddragon (Aug 10, 2005)

JCS said:


> The UP sure had some intersting locos. Another besides the Big Boy and Challenger is the DDA4, the largest, most powerful diesel locomotive ever built, with two prime movers totalling 6600HP



The Centennial is an impressive locomotive. I'll bet those 4 axle trucks can't be used just anywhere.


----------



## JCS (Aug 10, 2005)

> I'll bet those 4 axle trucks can't be used just anywhere.



Yea, I bet it'd shear the spikes right off if it was going fast enough around a tight enough turn with all that weight.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have pictures of the Hudson train the confederation train.

sunny


----------



## JCS (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice! The Royal Hudson is one of my favorites. 8)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2005)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice, i like that one!


----------



## JCS (Aug 15, 2005)

If I could figure out how to "rip" tracks from a cd I'd post some recordings of 2860 that I have, It's got two of the best sounding whistles I've ever heard on a locomotive.


----------



## jrk (Aug 15, 2005)

heres a deltic the best british diesel engine to ever grace our tracks.this one has entered york with a parcels service from doncaster.

http://www.traintesting.com/images/deltic at york 1973.jpg

this diesel was fitted with 2 napier engines formerly used on british ptb,s in world war 2


----------



## jrk (Aug 15, 2005)

heres another doncaster built engine

http://www.bluebird-electric.net/blue_peter_locomotive.htm


----------



## JCS (Aug 15, 2005)

I was never really into foreign diesels, but I like the looks of that Deltic.


----------



## jrk (Aug 16, 2005)

the deltic usually could pull 12 or 13 carridges heavilly laiden and still manage to roll along at 100 mph on the straight long sections up the north of england. \/


----------



## JCS (Aug 27, 2005)

I've got a bunch of pictures I took this week from the new place we moved to, I'll have to post some when I get them developed. Everything goes by here; Canadian Pacific, Norfolk Southern, Burlington Northern Santa Fe etc...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 27, 2005)

Doncaster is the rail center of the North. This place built most of the famous trains in Britain. The two most famous being the Mallard and Flying Scotsman.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

There is a need to get this **** back to life...
Here is some pictures I've collected over this year and they have something to do with the trains.


----------

